# Trail cam pics



## 10NKO

It appears that my turkeys have staked out their claim, a few wandering deer too.


----------



## surfchunker

got this pic on my cam from Tuesday evening


----------



## 10NKO

Nice - I know that place.


----------



## surfchunker

South Central PA


----------



## surfchunker

then these two guys showed up last night


----------



## 10NKO

Nice, I'm in the wrong spot . . .


----------



## 10NKO

But the date does show 2013


----------



## surfchunker

yeah I set the time but forgot to set the date, the other camera was draining batteries ... if you look at both pics everything is exactly the same


----------



## 10NKO

Not sure what it is about this area, but the turkeys just seem to keep hanging around - could make for a nice early season bow hunt . . .







Still getting a few does, but haven't seen that elusive buck yet


----------



## ironman172

It is the season to begin.....I hope to fill my limit in deer and fall turkey.....putting camera's out in the past has cost me filling tags (head hunting).....so if it's brown and good size it's down (I am a meat hunter) but get lucky now and then with a nice one


----------



## surfchunker




----------



## 10NKO

Looks like you have a repeat offender . . . Nice


----------



## letmefish

On Face Book a few days ago, someone posted Trail Camera pictures of a full grown Mountain Lion in Eastern NC. I think it was somewhere near Elizabeth City, NC. I can't recall for sure. I think there were 3 pictures total. Be careful in them there woods. The Hunter could become the Hunted.


----------



## ironman172

A neighbor to my land and cabin is sending me a trail cam picture of a large mountain lion,and have seen several black bear pictures in the area.....I guess I'll have to get the camers out now.....I have been hoping on wild boar pictures


----------



## 10NKO

A new comer


----------



## NC-Norm-WB

This guy liked to play hide and seek


----------

